
Attempted heist at Coinbase was scary good, even though it failed - pseudolus
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614094/an-attempted-heist-at-coinbase-was-scary-good-even-though-it-failed/
======
garmaine
I’m not sure “good” is the right adjective to use here.

